# Inschriftenkunde für Schneiderei droppen?



## eNragedRaskal (30. August 2016)

Servus,

 

hab auf meinem Mage als 1. Beruf Verzauberungskunst. Da ich schon Jahre nicht gezockt hab, dümpelt Verzauberungskunst und Inschriftenkunde bei 400-450 rum. Jetzt würde ich gerne Inschriftenkunde droppen und Scheiderei machen (hatte ich vorher auch, weil es einfach besser passt zu Verkauberungskunst).

 

Lohnt Inschriftenkunde in Legion noch oder ist der mehrwert von der anderen Kombi einfach größer?


----------



## Tikume (30. August 2016)

Buffed.de sagt: Schneiderei scheisse. Mach bergbau.


----------



## Slystaler (9. September 2016)

Schneiderei bringt nicht viel als Beruf und ist von den Quests, der Herstellung und der Rezeptbeschaffung bedeutend anstrengender als z.B. Lederverarbeitung. Überlege dir ob der Mehraufwand für Schneider dir das wert ist, dass du Teile mit Max 815 herstellen kannst, die man auf 850 aufwerten kann (wie jeder andere Herstellungsberuf auch).

 

Zudem musst du für die Herstellung dieser Teile auch jedes Mal in die Stadt in Suramar.

 

Die 815er Rezepte benötigen darüber hinaus auch u.A. noch Kräuter und Erze.


----------

